# Liberals are for the rich



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes, you read that right. Think about it, the democrats have run congress most of the past 50 years, and had the presidency often to go with it. They say they are for the poor, but after being in power all those years the poor are still poor. However, I have noticed for the past 40 years that when democrats are in the rich get richer. So how can that be possible. It's possible through manipulations like this article. Then they blame it on the republicans, and the poor believe it. Maybe the poor should grow a second brain cell and figure this out.

For the full story at "real news": http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2011/04 ... -expected/



> A $5 billion program aimed at providing temporary help to employers to maintain medical coverage for early retirees is being quickly depleted, as Republican lawmakers express outrage over the number of large, profitable corporations that have pocketed the taxpayer money.
> 
> The Early Retiree Reinsurance Program was created by the federal health care law passed by Democrats and signed by President Obama last year. The purpose was to encourage employers not to drop health coverage of early retirees before some of the key provisions of the health care law take effect in 2014.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mookie (Apr 4, 2011)

The real cost to federal employees is going to over paid retired folks who are pulling down a 85% pension! Anyone hired in the '80's and later does not get that! Cut the retired feds!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Wow where did you get that information. The old system at 55 years old and 30years was 56.5% of salary, minus things like survivor benefits which cost you 10%. If you die your wife gets something like 25%. Now they get social security and whatever they save. Govt matches 6%. When I started we were the top for retirement and by 1980 we were not in the top 500. Auto workers and all those in unions have much higher retirement systems. There is no federal retirement person who could even dream of what you report.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

.......except our elected "public servants"


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Csquared said:


> .......except our elected "public servants"


That's right. I think those guys get full pay and benefits. It must be the power that drives them mad so they can't leave DC long after they are less than worthless.


----------

